# Do you think joining the navy is a good idea right now?



## untamedlion33 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im getting ready to but if shtf say next year or so, well the plus side is likely i always have food and shealter. but what could be the worst case scenario?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

all out war

dh was navy rotc. but that was Vietnam then. at the least you have food a a dry place to sleep,but then it could be a long swim home if your ship goes down. lol


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I am the last person to answer this question, but hey, here goes.

Absolutely not.

Maybe I will elaborate more later, but since this is your first post, I'll just say no.

I guess I should ask, what would make you think that it is a good time to join, and why do you want to?


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

My Granddaughter is enlisting in the Air Force next month and I'm not worried one bit. I say go for it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

IMO,if you want to be a part of blowing up nations for your own enslavement,than go join up.If you want to try to save a dying nation on the ship of fools,than stay here and try to take back whats left of your nation.
Lets see how many nations have we blown up just to fix again and turn over to islam ? How many freedoms have we lost since these wars began? Which nation now has democracy since we blew it to hell? Hopw many christians and jews have been murdered since 911 in these nations after we let lose radicals on them?
I'm not an anti-war nut,but I am anti warmongers.
I see what happens to these young men when they get sent into these hellholes.I go to pysical theropy and see the blind young men or those with limbs missing.Burned faces and FOR WHAT! Most of the rest are drugged up.
Take a good hard look at whos manning the front lines and whos dying.Not liberals or fems,but young patriotic Americans.
My son joined and I told him he just made a big mistake,they would start a war,sure enough,all of a sudden hussain became our worst enmy,even though it was the Saudis who ' helped ' with 911.
Whats wrong with people?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

havasu said:


> My Granddaughter is enlisting in the Air Force next month and I'm not worried one bit. I say go for it!


 This is the problem with our youth today,their uninformed parents and ex hippy grandparents.Not saying your one of the above,but I see no difference in muslim women telling their sons to go blow up themselves and others than I do us telling ours to follow illegal orders and basically do the same.


----------



## goodmedivice (May 7, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> This is the problem with our youth today,their uninformed parents and ex hippy grandparents.Not saying your one of the above,but I see no difference in muslim women telling their sons to go blow up themselves and others than I do us telling ours to follow illegal orders and basically do the same.


 what if we were attcked by a conventional enemy 5years from now- would the troops on the front be all of a sudden heroes to you?My son joined fresh out of HS not nowing the diff between a liberal and a republican,correction he did not see any diff between the two they were only americans in his eyes. he went to both iraq and afghanistan. after he came home i asked him what kept him from going nuts up there- he said his buddies and getting out alive. You will never now what they go thru, unless you have been thru it yourself. He did not knowingly join to follow illegal orders. And as a parent on low income we had no money for him to go to college, nor was he going to sign a hefty loan to pay for college courses. Joining the military and getting a GI bill o attend later,was an honorable choice tht he made on his own.

As a prepper let me ask you something, if you was a member in a big community and sh had hit the fan. do you expect rules? ie. dont sht next to the camp fire or cooking utensils? so you need law with a system and some sort of punishment for offenders. If someone stole in the community or was loud in meetings would you need a sargeant at arms?yes. How do you keep clans fom attacking your group?, for sure you build an army. ok,who will lead this army? some honored clan member ,a leader that holds ,hopefully, the clans inetrest only. what about the poor kid we kll on the other side, his only fault was also protecting the interest of his clan.wallah ! you just help build an imperfect society, simple but effective society.

The biggest mistake Obama made with libya is he didnt get squat. IF he had told the rebels n the onset -we will help you with troops but we get 50% of the oil , they would have said yes, not probably ,YES they were losing and desperate . Today,after many UN airstrikes the rebels are winning and at tripoli, libyas capital. If we asked for oil now,they would tell us to go to hell.Thats are biggest problem is our greed ..you say? If China or russia did it, you would say the same to them ,but they would have the oil and we would be a nation of crybabies complaining about jobs and the price of oil. the countries leaders will do on a bigger scale what you and all here would be doing during TEOTWAWKI by bartering with the NOT Haves what you have in abundance for something they may me very short of...or will you be nice and just give to the zombies? come on,Think about it.. thats all outsiders are to us ,yes?Zombies? Them against us.

100 of milions of years of evolution , and if you look down or up you wil see what we will become. the insects is a perfect example of what god/mother nature has in mind for us . These creatures goal as a society is to survive and procreate- whether it means to raid other colonies ,hoard resources, Pillage and kll. they protect themselves and go to war with god given Venom for their coloinies survival, they fall in line and protect their queen. what makes you think we can undo natures plans, because we are smarter?
LOL our intelligence is our achilles heal, humans in a million years- No


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> This is the problem with our youth today,their uninformed parents and ex hippy grandparents.Not saying your one of the above,but I see no difference in muslim women telling their sons to go blow up themselves and others than I do us telling ours to follow illegal orders and basically do the same.


So apparently what you are suggesting is that all parents try to disuade their children from joining the military. 
Did I get that right? 
If I read you correctly you are against the military.

I am just wondering how much you would enjoy living in a country without a military. A military made up of young patriotic Americans willing to lay down their lives to protect you from any number of threats. How long do you think we would last as a Republic without a military to protect this Country? Do you honestly think that the rest of world would be content to leave us alone once they realized that we were ripe for the picking?

I am not saying that all of the wars we have been involved in are completely justified or that everything the military has done in the past was justified, all I am saying is that in my opinion to not have a standing military and Americans willing to serve in that military would be a blueprint for complete disaster and the end of our way of life as we have known it. :rantoff:


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

As an ex-sailor, I urge.... Go for it! It builds character, and you will travel and see the world. Without 'blowing it up'.....

Shame, Meercat. You just lost a lot of respect in my eyes. 
I'm sure you have your reasons for feeling as you do, but you do not see the broader picture.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

To answer the OP:
Go at it with open eyes and an open mind. Know your reasons for wanting to join, and think through the worst case scenario i.e. all out war. I am a Navy vet, and I joined b/c I had nowhere else to go. It was three hots and a cot, and at the time I was feeling an unusual amount of patriotism. I served during the 90's, cleaning up at the tail end of Desert Storm, so it was effectively peace-time service. A good friend of mine, on the other hand, joined for the same reasons as I did, but he served from 2003 - 2007. Three tours in the middle east, and he is still strung really tight four years after discharge. All I'm saying is know why you go. If you don't like the odds, figure out something else. If you do go, fair winds, following seas and may God be with you.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm conflicted over your question. My father is a Navy vet. I'm a Navy vet. My oldest is a Navy vet. I joined right out of HS. It was during Viet Nam. I volunteered for PCFs (swift boats) in VN, but ended up on a destroyer out of Norfolk. The bad parts have dimmed over time and the good memories remain. I am still in contact with many of my shipmates on a daily basis thanks to email. Looking back, it was a great experience and I am proud of my service.

My oldest had a different experience. He was in during the Gulf War. His crew was almost 30% female. At any one time, he said, half were pregnant. The other half worked only when they wanted to. 

Lately, the Navy has been the obvious choice for social experimentation by the Pentagon and DOD. Just think back over the past months of news about career navy men being punished and/or discharged for what would have been normal accepted behaviors when I served. Affirmative Action is alive and well in the U.S. Navy. Recently, a female admiral with no aviation experience, no combat experience, having never even been the CO of any navy ship for any length of time was given command of an entire carrier battle group. THAT, dear friend, is NOT the Navy I served in! The only other branch as PC SCREWED UP would be the Air Force.

Finally, the US military in general has been, and IS being, used and abused by the Marxist leadership in Washington for purposes other than those that benefit and defend the United States. Just look at the meaningless conflicts our military is involved in around the world. It will get worse... much worse as our sons and daughters are made to sacrifice their lives for political and monetary gain of a NWO.

edit added: I have two sons that have not served, nor would I encourage them to do so in the current environment.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

As the mom of two soldiers, I say go for it! I can't say I support the Navy because I'm an Army mom, but I think the military is a great career path for any young person. 

Recruiters will promise you the moon. Take an experienced military person with you if possible when you enlist. Keep us posted!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

know why you are enlisting and make sure the reasons are sound.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> This is the problem with our youth today,their uninformed parents and ex hippy grandparents.Not saying your one of the above,but I see no difference in muslim women telling their sons to go blow up themselves and others than I do us telling ours to follow illegal orders and basically do the same.


Wow...thanks for such a warm welcome! Myself being retired from law enforcement after 30 years, and my son being former military and current law enforcement, do you also feel the same about us?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

As retired Air Force, learn a skill or trade and experiences. Go for it


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

havasu said:


> Wow...thanks for such a warm welcome! Myself being retired from law enforcement after 30 years, and my son being former military and current law enforcement, do you also feel the same about us?


 I sure do feel the same about you and yours.I've always said my heros are soldierscops and firemen,not over paid atheletes or movie stars.
I care enough to make sure if we put you in harms way I want it to be for a damn good reason! Not because soem war machine has decided to police the world nd send you off to as colladral damage.
I'm no good with words so lots of tierms I'm very mistunderstood.
I was very active in supporting our troops and would be now if i could afford it.
Most of the men in my family are vets,including my son.
Wha I saw in the 60s and 70s is just anti war communist and young men tore to pieces at the VA. These same commys ' imo' are now in office using our kids to benefit themselves,not America.
How many more must die or be maimed ,addicted to drugs before we wake up?These kids are being drugged in many cases. The rules of engagement are suicidal.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> As retired Air Force, learn a skill or trade and experiences. Go for it


 Under the right leadership and society I'd say every young man should have to join the military.They learn dissapline and respect. We don't pay attention anymore we are a nation of idol worshippers,polititions,movie stars and atheletes.
These wars are not to protect us,they are to control us,mo.
When my son was in iraq in 2003 a bunch of liberals came up to our car at a red light.One stuck its head inseide my window,I rolled up the window on the nuts head,he moved it just in time.I saw how hippys treated our vets in the 60s,70s.Its not they were against the war,its they were for the enemy! Self hating fools. Now they are in leadership of our nation.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

havasu said:


> Wow...thanks for such a warm welcome! Myself being retired from law enforcement after 30 years, and my son being former military and current law enforcement, do you also feel the same about us?


 Sorry if the truth is so painful to you. I'm just sick of seeing the best of our young men being killed or destroyed by the rulers and theier well intentioned voters.
Patriotism is not always standing behind your leaders,sometimes its standing up to them. 
Patriotism is saying no to warmongers,like Hitler,Pol Pot and Stalin.The germans were patriotic and look what they did.
I'm as patritotic as anyone here .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I'm conflicted over your question. My father is a Navy vet. I'm a Navy vet. My oldest is a Navy vet. I joined right out of HS. It was during Viet Nam. I volunteered for PCFs (swift boats) in VN, but ended up on a destroyer out of Norfolk. The bad parts have dimmed over time and the good memories remain. I am still in contact with many of my shipmates on a daily basis thanks to email. Looking back, it was a great experience and I am proud of my service.
> 
> My oldest had a different experience. He was in during the Gulf War. His crew was almost 30% female. At any one time, he said, half were pregnant. The other half worked only when they wanted to.
> 
> ...


 From what they have showed us,this is true.
Blind alliegence to these warmongers will finish off this nation. I'm on their shiite list for sure,but so are the rest of you in case you have'nt noticed,your already a terrorist if you own a gun or beleive in any god other than islams allah.
Open up your eyes and stop hating the messengers and if we'r wrong please tell us ,don't just call us names and insult,but prove to us .


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I would still like to know your opinion on law enforcement. Should we also eliminate them?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

havasu said:


> I would still like to know your opinion on law enforcement. Should we also eliminate them?


 First off I'd like to know when I said anything about "eliminating"anyone.Don't falsely accuse me if you don't have an argument.
Re-read my replies.I never said eliminte cops,military or anyone. I said protect them from these warmongers,love them enough to tell them the truth,not just rally behind them .


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry for getting off on the wrong foot. I have great pride in our country and will stand behind it to protect any and all, and have done this most of my life. :surrender:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I think that we are getting off the track. joining the military was the question. with that said.....
the war of independence was not won by the military, it was won by the "traitors"....... to the king. the freedoms we have today are because some one was willing to stand for something for ALL of us. my family can not fight as a soldier, but we can and do stand with our soldiers. I come from the Vietnam war era when people spit on our soldiers because for the war. yes the government says where we will fight, and our soldiers go, and we may not like were they send us. for right or wrong we try to share our freedoms with the world. unfortunately many times it has brought us to war.
as one person said

they came for the sick and disabled and I did nothing.
they came for the Jews and I said nothing.
then,
they came for me and there was no one to say or do something for me.

will YOU say or do something even if you do not agree with THEM? we must stand for all or we will all fall.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> First off I'd like to know when I said anything about "eliminating"anyone.Don't falsely accuse me if you don't have an argument.
> Re-read my replies.I never said eliminte cops,military or anyone. I said protect them from these warmongers,love them enough to tell them the truth,not just rally behind them .


MeerKat:

You must admit you came across as anti-military in your initial post. Having put twenty years in the Military and fifteen years in Law Enforcement, I imagine that you can see where I am a little touchy when I think that someone is comming down on the military or law enforcement.

Do I think that every thing that the Obaministas are having our military do is Ok? No I don't, but that dosen't mean we should abandon those that are serving. We should continue to support the troops in any way we can, so they know that we are behind them in the sacrifices they are making. The "grunts" aren't making the policy, they are just carrying out their orders as best they can and putting their butt's on the line daily.

Any of you out there that are Vietnam vets like me know how the lack of support of the people in this Country can and does have a terrible effect on your morale and mental well being.

I hope and pray that no military member ever has to go through what we had to endure when we came home. If you don't know what I am talking about ask a Vietnam vet, if they are even willing to talk about it.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> I think that we are getting off the track. joining the military was the question. with that said.....
> the war of independence was not won by the military, it was won by the "traitors"....... to the king. the freedoms we have today are because some one was willing to stand for something for ALL of us. my family can not fight as a soldier, but we can and do stand with our soldiers. I come from the Vietnam war era when people spit on our soldiers because for the war. yes the government says where we will fight, and our soldiers go, and we may not like were they send us. for right or wrong we try to share our freedoms with the world. unfortunately many times it has brought us to war.
> as one person said
> 
> ...


Well said, yes very well said. :thankyou:


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Specifically, the young gentleman or young lady (whichever) asked about joining the Navy. Well, I still have a lot of contacts in and around that organization and I can say honestly that it isn't the same Navy in which I served. Being at sea never changes. But, the lessons learned may well have changed due to the PC infusion in the past ten years. Like I'm sure you other vets did, we went where we were sent and did what we were told as best as we could and we took pride in the result. 

You can support the troops without having to support what this corrupt federal government is using them for. I attend a weekly support the troops rally that has been showing its support for 508 weeks in a row, so far. It involves vets from D-Day up through Iraq and Afghanistan. I haven't spoken to any of those vets who believe what we are engaged in in Iraq, Afghanistan, and now Libya is justified any longer or is in any way "protecting" the US. My God, we've been sending this kids over there for ten years! We are in more danger from our own corrupt government than from any outside enemy.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Aug 3, 2011)

post deleted. may have contained copyrighted material. do not wish to bring dishonor to this board or myself.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

As a former Coast Guardsman, I will tell you... don't go Coast Guard! 

Seriously, if I had it to do over again, I would have gone either Air Force or Navy if I were to enlist again, probably either Army or Navy if I were to go the officer route.

Before me, my mom was Army, Dad was Air Force, granddads were Navy and Marines, great-granddads were Royal Navy and Marines, great-great-granddads were Royal Navy and Highland Regiment.... it goes on and on. Personally, I think it would fine if citizenship depended upon military service, but that's a whole separate debate.

So, yes, in short.... join up. You will never regret it.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Turtle said:


> As a former Coast Guardsman, I will tell you... don't go Coast Guard!
> 
> Seriously, if I had it to do over again, I would have gone either Air Force or Navy if I were to enlist again, probably either Army or Navy if I were to go the officer route.
> 
> ...


Oh, my. Turtle was a "Coastie"!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

OP, look at recent news reports detailing the downsizing of the military. They are seriously considering laying off a bunch of people. There is also talk of doing away with the "20 and done" retirement. I wouldn't bank on having a retirement job unless you are hot to trot (they want you badly) and love the lifestyle.

That said, if you can identify training and opportunities that you'll get nowhere else... then go for it. The Air Force arguably takes the best care of its own and has better snivel duty if that floats your boat.

The bottom line is to HAVE A PLAN. Find something that you like, are good at and translates to real world job experience. Then EXCEL at it. Use the educational opportunities as well. You'll make the best of the opportunity and stand well to make it a career if you so choose.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Specifically, the young gentleman or young lady (whichever) asked about joining the Navy. Well, I still have a lot of contacts in and around that organization and I can say honestly that it isn't the same Navy in which I served. Being at sea never changes. But, the lessons learned may well have changed due to the PC infusion in the past ten years. Like I'm sure you other vets did, we went where we were sent and did what we were told as best as we could and we took pride in the result.
> 
> You can support the troops without having to support what this corrupt federal government is using them for. I attend a weekly support the troops rally that has been showing its support for 508 weeks in a row, so far. It involves vets from D-Day up through Iraq and Afghanistan. I haven't spoken to any of those vets who believe what we are engaged in in Iraq, Afghanistan, and now Libya is justified any longer or is in any way "protecting" the US. My God, we've been sending this kids over there for ten years! We are in more danger from our own corrupt government than from any outside enemy.


Excellent post and I totally agree about our corrupt government, they quite frankly csare the &^%$^& out of me. I don't put anything past them, especially since they have no regard for us citizens. All they seem to want is more and more power over us and to run our lives completely.

I agree that the main threat will be from our own government, but If we were to have to face a foreign force it would more than likely be hired guns/mercs.

I reckon all we can do is keep on prepping and planning, attemp to vote them out and continue to make our voices and displeasures known to the powers that be.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

oldvet said:


> MeerKat:
> 
> You must admit you came across as anti-military in your initial post. Having put twenty years in the Military and fifteen years in Law Enforcement, I imagine that you can see where I am a little touchy when I think that someone is comming down on the military or law enforcement.
> 
> ...


 I admit I'm not good with getting my point across,but you can bet that I'm behind my troops 10000% . Thats why I don't want to see any more killed in the name of "islamic demoracy" which is in itself an joke to even think such a wild idea .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I think that we are getting off the track. joining the military was the question. with that said.....
> the war of independence was not won by the military, it was won by the "traitors"....... to the king. the freedoms we have today are because some one was willing to stand for something for ALL of us. my family can not fight as a soldier, but we can and do stand with our soldiers. I come from the Vietnam war era when people spit on our soldiers because for the war. yes the government says where we will fight, and our soldiers go, and we may not like were they send us. for right or wrong we try to share our freedoms with the world. unfortunately many times it has brought us to war.
> as one person said
> 
> ...


 This poem is not about invading foreign nations.Its about the foolish idol worsipping germans doing nothing while their fuehrur murdered millions of people.
Well Iraq,Balkans,Libya,Egypt has not murdered any of our people 'lately'.
I won't forget 911 or the horror of watchign 200 Americans jump to their death and the rest be crushed and burned.Neither will I accept without protest a mosque being put over their body parts that are still in parts of the rubble.
Or the infiltration of millions more muslims invited to come here and set up more militant
mosque and camps.
This is not the military I'd want to join or support leadership wise.The poor decieved young need to be warned who join u with them. They are not fighting for america,its about dead now thanks to self loathing,slent citizens.


----------



## goodmedivice (May 7, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I admit I'm not good with getting my point across,but you can bet that I'm behind my troops 10000% . Thats why I don't want to see any more killed in the name of "islamic demoracy" which is in itself an joke to even think such a wild idea .


 you said our troops are no different to you than those on the other side of the world that straps Bombs on themselves. You also said their parents was misinformed ex hippies .we got your point clearly.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe untamedlion33 has received the opinions, yea or nay, that he/she was looking for from the folks that actually answered the question. Since this thread has gone WAY off topic and is turning into a battleground, I don't see much reason to continue fighting.


----------



## Jomoffy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi KYHOTI

i am a married woman, 32 with three children all under the age of 10. I am thinking of joining the navy. My husband is the breadwinner and I am a housewife. My health is pretty good, a little overweight but that can be fixed. I did read that there are waivers for people who can prove that they are able to handle being in the Navy with underage children in custody. But I am wondering if this would be a good idea for me to still join. I have wrecked my credit, we live pretty good but I have nothing to show for myself. I know I have another calling but I have a split idea about it. Negative and positive. Just your input. Do you think it is a good idea?


----------

